# Marantz sr5009 / apple tv conflict



## ankles1950 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello,
I am in need of some help. I recently replaced my Onkyo tx nr818 with a Marantz SR5009. With the Onkyo unit, the Apple TV unit worked well. However, since having the Marantz AV installed, can not get the Apple TV unit to work. Have tried different HDMI cables and various HDMI outputs without success. Can anyone provide a solution. 

Many thanks, Ron Alexander, Sydney Australia.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello again ankles1950!
It may sound silly, but first check for expired accounts. Next, HDMI cables often fail or become intermittent. Buy a good, high-speed *HDMI cable from Monoprice* on this webpage

*If that doesn't solve the problem...*
Does your new AVR meet the system requirements listed on this webpage? Repeated below for convenience
System Requirements

High Speed HDMI cable
High-definition TV with HDMI and capable of 1080p or 720p.2
Wi-Fi (802.11a, b, g, or n) wireless network (wireless video streaming requires 802.11a, g, or n) or 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet network.
iTunes Store account for buying or renting movies, buying TV shows, buying music, and listening to iTunes Radio.
iCloud account for viewing photos and videos via iCloud Photo Sharing and movies in iMovie Theater.
For streaming media from a Mac or PC: iTunes 10.6 or later;
 iTunes Store account for Home Sharing.
Peer-to-peer AirPlay requires a Mac (2012 or later) with OS X Yosemite or later or an iOS device (late 2012 or later) with iOS 8 or later and works with Apple TV (model A 1469) running Apple TV software 7.0 or later.
Subscription may be required to access some content.

*If that still doesn't solve the problem...*
Is your new AVR connected to your home network?Hint: (see pg.52 of user manual)
Is your new AVR set up for Airplay?
(see pg.103 of user manual)


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have other HDMI sources that are working? If so can you connect to one of those ports is working. 

Can you connect directly to the TV?

If no to both then I'd guess it's the atv. 

If yes to both then check input assignment on the Marantz.


----------



## ankles1950 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Lumen,

I had a technician (home theater) chap call in and he evaluated the entire system.

He carried out your suggestions as you listed and commented on how thorough the information was. 

High Speed HDMI cable
High-definition TV with HDMI and capable of 1080p or 720p.2
Wi-Fi (802.11a, b, g, or n) wireless network (wireless video streaming requires 802.11a, g, or n) or 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet network.

Unfortunately, nothing worked. The (apple tv) logo would display on the TV screen and then disappear, the Apple tv unit was pluged directly into the tv and the settings were ratified. The Apple tv unit was again connected to Marantz, which had been turned off for 15 minutes, prior to the re-connection.

When all was turned on. Nothing from the Apple TV, had tried 3 separate hi-speed HDMI cables, all the available HDMI ports, front and back. Not a thing. 

Also carried out a firmware upgrade to the new apple tv unit via another tv as another option, was advised the current firmware was up-to date. 

In frustration, I accepted defeat, returned the Apple TV unit to the retailer, money was refunded. 

Have decided to investigate Netflix.

Thank you for your time and effort. Which I rate as 10 out of 10. :TT

Cheers Ankles1950 (Ron) Sydney Australia.


----------



## ankles1950 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Rab-Byte,

Thank you for your reply.

Yes, all other HDMI sources are working.

Did connect the Apple Tv unit directly to the TV and worked, however, when playing movies, the sound did not come through the Marantz, only to TV.

The Apple TV unit (Aux2 HDMI port) had been assigned correctly.

Also carried out a firmware upgrade to the new apple tv unit via another tv as another option, was advised the current firmware was up-to date.

In frustration, I accepted defeat, returned the Apple TV unit to the retailer, money was refunded.

Have decided to investigate Netflix.

Thank you for taking the time to help with my problem. 

Cheers Ankles1950 (Ron) Sydney, Australia


----------



## michaeldenato (Oct 18, 2015)

ankles1950 said:


> Hi Rab-Byte, Thank you for your reply. Yes, all other HDMI sources are working. Did connect the Apple Tv unit directly to the TV and worked, however, when playing movies, the sound did not come through the Marantz, only to TV. The Apple TV unit (Aux2 HDMI port) had been assigned correctly. Also carried out a firmware upgrade to the new apple tv unit via another tv as another option, was advised the current firmware was up-to date. In frustration, I accepted defeat, returned the Apple TV unit to the retailer, money was refunded. Have decided to investigate Netflix. Thank you for taking the time to help with my problem.  Cheers Ankles1950 (Ron) Sydney, Australia



I had problems with the ATV at first too but after toying with the connection and settings it now works great. Too bad you returned it - on the bright side though - the new ATV is being released in November in the states - I'd recommend trying again and will be happy to help you get it working. I have a Marantz SR7005 and I love it!!


----------

